
Mosaic's birthday: 25 years of the modern web - middle1
http://www.zdnet.com/article/mosaics-birthday-25-years-of-the-modern-web/
======
eesmith
It did a good job of handling the details, even for a nitpicker like me. (Eg,
careful to say that there were web browsers before Mosaic, including graphical
ones).

I will nit-pick this part:

> Andreessen and Bina quickly realized they could make a mint from Mosaic.
> They took the Mosaic code. In October 1994, they turned it into the first
> successful commercial web browser: Netscape Navigator.

As I recall, NN is not based on the Mosaic code, though I believe Netscape did
license the Mosaic code. Quoting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaic_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaic_\(web_browser\))
:

> Netscape Navigator was later developed by Netscape (originally known as
> Mosaic Communications Corporation), which employed many of the original
> Mosaic authors; however, it intentionally shared no code with Mosaic.

